
Ask HN: Developers, would you read a productivity book? - nullundefined
I&#x27;ve amassed a large list of tips, tricks and techniques for more productive development. I&#x27;m considering organizing them and turning them into a short book-- is this something that you would read?
======
pjungwir
I would not read it if you called it a "productivity book". But maybe I
misunderstand. Books with "tips, tricks, and techniques for more productive
development" could include The Pragmatic Programmer, SICP, Hackers Delight,
The Mythical Man Month, Programmers at Work, Unix Power Tools, Expert C
Progamming, Release It!, Gang of Four, Art of Unix Programming, etc. I've read
those and would read others like them. Probably the most like a "productivity
book" I've read was Time Management for System Administrators. That was
excellent, but I don't want to read more books on how to be organized, how to
stay motivated, how to manage my TODO list, etc. That's what I think of when I
hear "productivity book". Whichever your meaning, I would ask yourself what
you have to contribute that hasn't been said already. It's hard to find new
interesting things to say, but if you have something, best of luck to you!

------
stray
Sure!

Anything to avoid digging in to figure out this effin' cache problem...

------
brianwawok
No, but I generally do not love meta programming books. I have read a few like
"Office not required"... but books about being more productive? Nah

------
partisan
Reading a book about productivity would be... counterproductive. Looking
through a categorized bullet list would be more helpful.

------
mattm
Yes I would be interested. if you get around to publishing something please
email me (in profile)

------
debacle
What is your book going to add over other books in the space?

